# how to register a band name? and songs..publishing?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, anyone here have good resources on trademarking a band name?

also what do you do to protect your songwriting? lets say you have a website with original music, I'm assuming you'd want to make sure the songs are copyrighted to protect your ideas....and even when you record stuff, how to deal with publishing rights etc?


thx!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

bolero said:


> hey, anyone here have good resources on trademarking a band name?


This lays out trademark and registering band names in Canada pretty well: http://www.saskrecording.ca/FAQ/trademarks.html



> also what do you do to protect your songwriting? lets say you have a website with original music, I'm assuming you'd want to make sure the songs are copyrighted to protect your ideas....and even when you record stuff, how to deal ith publishing rights etc?


And here is SOCAN's guide to registering your copyright on your music: http://www.socan.ca/jsp/en/resources/copyright_law.jsp


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks!!


1234567890


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

+1 for SOCAN. The easiest way to protect yourself.


----------

